# Mr. NaughtyBody (Grimm) scores!!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is FINALLY beginning to show the beginings of a degree of control when meeting strangers!!!







Grimm has always been waaayyy too enthusiastic when meeting people, ignoring me, thrusting himself at them, yodeling, wagging madly, schmoozing, snuggling, simpering, trying to totally hog the limelight with the other person.







This has been a huge problem in a supercrowded metropolitan city and living in a packed highrise full of people coming and going at all hours. Adding to my sense of hopelessness has been Grimm's bloodlines' late maturity.. mentally, if you meet Grimm, it is very clear he still has a strong 'puppy vibe.'
















I have struggled and worked hard to try to improve our foundation/relationship, as I know ignoring me to go run up and schmooz is a sign of needing more work on our foundation. I keep trying to get his focus, each time someone stops us to chat dogs.. but Grimm's silly enthusiasm seems to know no bounds, and I have barely had any success in getting the focus I wanted and the behaviors (sitting calmly) that i wanted.









Anyway, for the past two weeks, when we see the cleaninglady for our building, Grimm has been sitting on his bunz and glancing at her, and at me for permission-- instead of launching directly at her with a full-body wag and tongue-lashing kiss-fest. I kept thinking it was a fluke. I praised gently.

Saturday, we were walking along the sunny sidewalk in The Zone of Many FiFis (lotta little dogs walked there), when a great big fat deluxe German Opa (Grandpa) came waddling along with an overflowing shopping bag crammed full of goodies from the shops. He saw us coming, and skillfully swerved to block our path. He began delightedly booming questions at Grimm: "Are you GOOD??? Yes???!! A GOOOOD doggy, yes?!!" With each question, Grimm cocked his head in a different direction, to the extreme. This made Opa blast laughter at Grimm. THIS made Grimm's forehead wrinkles go into overdrive, and Grimm soon gazed out beneathe a stack of velvetty eyebrows wrinkling his whole forehead. "PRIMAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" bellowed the Opa. MORE wrinkles and head tilting from Grimm. "Bahahahahahaaa!" from Opa. Grimm looked briefly at me from time to time during the blasting and smiling and laughing meeting, but he never launched at the man-- knowing FULL WELL that he would have been cuddled and snuggled if he did.

Today, we met several people. One Opa (more calm in his admiration), an Oma, two young ladies, and a man in a wheelchair with a baby. Grimm waited at my side through ALL of these meetings, except for the man in the wheelchair, as this time I did not ask Grimm to sit by my side when I stopped.. but let him stand and wag and use his eye to flirt.

FOR THE FIRST TIME-- Grimm greeted the wheelchair buddy (we know him well) WITHOUT PAWING!! Now, this is no normal fella in a chair.. he is a powerful, strong, tough guy who loves to play ROUGH with calm dogs and get them hyped. I normally have to correct and correct Grimm-- he normally cannot resist the man's xciting, fun, rough play. Today, he wagged gently, letting the man pet him firmly, but Grimm only grinned and softly used his muzzle to snuggle with the man-- and verrrrry verrry gently, Grimm kissed the baby's hand that was stretched out towards his schnoz. Grimm's ears were way back like a whippet's, and he remained CALM around this man, for once! At the end of the meeting, Grimm AGAIN LOOKED AT ME for direction and praise that he knew would follow!

Maturity may be happening! Small steps, but.. hey, it was progress for Grimm!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I kid you not, I had the biggest grin across my face while reading your post. Way to go both of you! Your hard work is finally starting to pay off. I'm so happy for you! Grimm's a smart boy--I knew he'd get it sooner or later. Keep up the excellent work. I always love hearing how well Grimm is progressing!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

and this made my eyes well with pride. you're a good story teller!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Woohoo Grimm and Patti!









Patti - awesome work!


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

There is hope! How old is Grimm? We are working on the same issue with Max, he is 5 months and loves to greet everyone with his big paws and teeth. It's not cute anymore. I put him in a sit and have to kneel down and put my arms around him so he doesn't knock over the kids who want to pet him.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yea!!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

VUNDERBAR!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Jamie, your encouragement means a lot!!

Thank you everyone. Grimm normally ditches me when he sees a stranger, and does the pawing thing, too.. ughh! This has been about a month or so that I have been seeing hints of a change.

Rizzodm, Grimm is 17 months old, but Czech lines, and extremely babyish/puppylike. (he flops and rolls to get his chest petted, puts his ears way down in greeting, really has a puppyish vibe to him still)

My hope is that this can and will build on itself-- that he will learn the idea that he CAN control himself, and that I control if we meet, and how we meet, new people. (can't really call 'em strangers.. Grimm doesn't know any strangers, everyone with a pulse is his friend)


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

that's great! way to go patti and grimm!

(also, i love your nicknames for him)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!!

And I love all the detail, I feel as tho I am walking next to you on the street!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Patti and Grimm!!!I knew he would begin to mature SOME day for you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Amaruq, Wetdog, and Kathy! Amazing how far behind he is from my friend's dogs in the states with West German workinglines. They have more drive than Grimm does, but they are more 'adult', more serious, earlier on, it seems.

Now.. if I could only get Grimm to stop his self-thrilling habit of launching at OTHER DOGS to initiate a play party........









We will keep up the Feisty Fido and foundation work re focus!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

all right grmm budy. thats our boy, im so proud of yu and Bearla says she is soooo proud of you, and chased her tail with happiness. keep up the good work. Patti, you are doing a fantastic job with him.


----------

